
C-Level executive are a major target for Phishing, the new low hanging fruits - eyalbd1
http://ironscales.com/whaling-cybercriminals-are-now-after-the-big-phish/
======
teilo
Yes, I have first hand experience with this.

These are more sophisticated than traditional phishing attempts. They are
targeted and personal. The phisher researches his target, finds out the email
address of the CFO or other key people in accounting, and then targets the
organization accordingly, spoofing email addresses to commit wire fraud or
similar exploits.

The payoffs are huge, and the victims, having never been targeted before, are
naive and vulnerable. One organization I was involved with lost mid-5 figures
to one such scheme, and almost lost double that again before someone got wise.

------
cmsj
Maybe if we move the executives above sea level, they won't get fished
anymore.

